# Parvo question



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

We had a litter catch parvo 2 weeks ago. I brought it back from the vet's office. I've sprayed the area with bleach and plan to cover the entire area with riverbed sand in about a month. I want the sun to hit the area for about a month first. Our training field is next to this area. 

Our field is the location for the November NARA French Ring Championships. My question is, is there a risk to dogs or a perceived risk that would reduce attendence? My litter that had parvo was 6 weeks old. I had 4 month old vaccinated puppies that didn't get sick and neither did any other dog on the property as they were all vaccinated. However, would there still be a "parvo scare"??

We are just donating the use of our field to help the french ringers hosting the championship, however I don't want there to be health risk or poor attendence due to a perceived health risk.

I sold a puppy a couple years back and it was delivered to the owner at the Championships in Banning and caught Parvo from a sick dog (brought by a competitor) that was there at the time and this pup survived after a week battle with the disease.

I always assume that parvo and other diseases, etc are everywhere and it's a risk you take when you leave your house. But, what do others think? It's more important what the working dog community perceives.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I assume Parvo is everywhere if I have a Pup as well, I had a 12 week old pup at the same Banning trial, glad he didn't get sick.

IMO is a pup is too young and/or has not had it's set of vacinations it is the owners risk wherever they choose to bring the pup.

However, I have had a friend loose a 14 month old with full vacinations to Parvo this year.


I think you would have no more chance of getting Parvo at your place than any local park.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I assume Parvo is everywhere if I have a Pup as well, I had a 12 week old pup at the same Banning trial, glad he didn't get sick.
> 
> IMO is a pup is too young and/or has not had it's set of vacinations it is the owners risk wherever they choose to bring the pup.
> 
> ...


 
Ya what he said, from what I read and know about. I would not go looking for it but would not avoid a known area with a healthy dog. My parents just had a puppy come down with Parvo and my two adult dogs hung out with it and sniffed the crap of the sick dog before we knew it was sick. No problems


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are doing what is right currently, and that is the best anyone can do. To me the weak/young get sick, and it suck sucks.

However, I would be concerned a little, as how much can you really bring back from the vets office ?? Did you buy like a whole vial of the stuff, or just a swab ?? =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D> How much does that run ????

Permasmartass.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You are doing what is right currently, and that is the best anyone can do. To me the weak/young get sick, and it suck sucks.
> 
> However, I would be concerned a little, as how much can you really bring back from the vets office ?? Did you buy like a whole vial of the stuff, or just a swab ?? =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D> How much does that run ????
> 
> Permasmartass.


Sorry I miss understood I did not know she bought the stuff from the vets to kill the week. Man she’s like a dog Hitler


----------



## Barbara Earnhardt (Jul 28, 2009)

Parvo is everywhere just like the flu germ. It depends on the immune system of the dog rather or not it gets sick. My thought on your show would be if there is a hand out and or a website that people are going to - to get information put a friendly reminder about Parvo - only bring vaccinated puppies and healthy dogs to the field. This way you feel better and they have had a reminder. 

That is JMT


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

You guys are cruel. I guess then that females rule as the girls made it and the two largest boys didn't. 

It's a cruel disease for sure. 

You can see Green Collar with all the attitude showing through at: www.pawsnclaws.us/MasterSaida2009.htm 
and also the biggest boy "black collar". Take a look at all the promise in their faces and you can't but see how Parvo murders! I don't think there is any logic in who dies and who doesn't except the others had immune systems that won the fight with this particular Parvo strain and the 2 boys just couldn't fight it off. 

I think I brought it back on my tank top. I always have "ranch only shoes" that I change into and I always change into sweats (my dog attire) as soon as I'm home. But, I'm sure D'Only jumped on my shirt more than once at the vet. We were practicing obedience and retrieves in the parking lot to pass the time and when he retrieves many times (like the rude dog that he is) he presents it with a full body slam and putting the tug practically in my mouth. I think his paws were all over my shirt and the rest is a sad lesson learned...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Super sorry about loosing those pups. Cruel illness for sure. No advice on the FR trial, but I do hope you don't have futher issues at your kennel with it.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i hate parvo!! i remember the days when there wasn't a vax for it at all....poor, poor puppies.

as far as the area you're going to cover with sand, the thought that popped into my head, FWIW, was that i would even go so far as to soak the sand down w/bleach solution after the sand's laid if that's at all feasible. then rake it and apply again. just an extra layer (or 3) of caution.

you hitler, you, LOL


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I bought more jugs of bleach at Walmart yesterday. I'm Hitler for bad temperaments..especially in humans who maltreat dogs.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah Debbie if your talking about a grassy area you can take a miracle gro container that attaches to the end of a hose with a sprinkler attached to that. Fill the miracle gro container with Listerine. It won't kill the grass or shrubs, it's actually good for the grass. 1 big Listerine bottle gives you 2 fills in the miracle gro container. Smells good too but if your area is to big then.....


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> you can take a miracle gro container that attaches to the end of a hose with a sprinkler attached to that. Fill the miracle gro container with Listerine. It won't kill the grass or shrubs, it's actually good for the grass. 1 big Listerine bottle gives you 2 fills in the miracle gro container. Smells good too but if your area is to big then.....


According to my vet Listerine won't do anything to kill parvo, the only thing that works is Bleach and a few other chemical solutions that have been created specifically for killing it.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> According to my vet Listerine won't do anything to kill parvo, the only thing that works is Bleach and a few other chemical solutions that have been created specifically for killing it.


Got that from my vet


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe I need to change vets. Your probably right since Parvo is a virus not a germ.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I know Listerine is good for horses with itchie tails, but never heard that it would kill parvo or to use it for a disinfectant on surfaces..


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I ... never heard that it would kill parvo or to use it for a disinfectant on surfaces..


I've never heard about using it for parvo, but it is mostly alcohol, so I can see how it could be used as a disinfectant.

People also use it on hot spots.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Tim, I did find by googling that listerine is recommended for sanitizing areas for Canine Herpes Virus and maybe it works on others too, but says not Parvo: 
_*Herpes is not a tough virus like parvo.* Canine herpes virus is quickly killed by most common household disinfectants. Temperature over 104 F kills the virus as does exposure to bright sunlight. _​ _At dog shows and other community areas with many dogs, keep paper towels and a spray bottle of dilute antiseptic close at hand. Disinfect your hands before touching other dogs or allowing your dog to be handled by others. Good disinfectants for herpes, listed in order of effectiveness are 70% isopropyl alcohol mixed 50-50 with water, 0.5% Lysol, Listerine mixed 50-50 with water and household bleach diluted 7 tablespoons-full in 1 quart of water (2000ppm). _​


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Parvo is in the environment. What you have to do is to keep the level of contaminate particles down to a livable level. 1 cup of bleach per 4 gal will kill parvo. When it comes to parvo, I operate on the "mores better" theory. I am not sure what your idea of the sun shining on the area for thirty days is but rebleaching would be far better than worrying about the sun. I don't know where you put the dogcrap when you clean up but go wherevr it is, if exposed and spray it down with bleach. I didn't do that some years back and I kept getting parvo. My pile was abbout 50 yards out in the brush. Flies were bringing it back along with the breeze. The breeze? Parvo sluffs off an extrodinary volume of contagens, spores or what ever they would be called, in comparison to most viruses....that is why it is "SO" contageous. As newborns, the males are the weaker sex, as adults, they are obviously the stronger in every way. Both of these last statements are almost 100% true. More males are lost at birth in every species including humans. I don't know at what point they become the superior of the species because at 13 weeks, I lost more females to parvo. Parvo is worse in the summer which will help this. If you suspect your dogs are getting parvo before it is full blown, get them outside and under misters so they are always wet. It hydrates them and keeps the temp down. If you can't do that keep setting them in a pan of water but keep them wet and keep them cool. I probably had 80 or more pups with parvo before I knew that is what that day off their feed was about. Never lost a pup. I moved the kennels and hadn't moved the misters and I had a bunch of sick dog. Took a while to figure out why but keep em wet and keep em cool.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

_I am not sure what your idea of the sun shining on the area for thirty days is but rebleaching would be far better than worrying about the sun.

_I was told that the sunlight hitting the area and drying out the area after the bleaching is good before I bring in a layer of sand. I've hit the area with bleach now twice. All the feces are picked up twice a day and first go into small trash cans and then go in the big dumpster across the street at the neighbor's place. We split the cost of a dumpster. It's about 10 acres away. It's picked up weekly. The dumpster has a lid. 

It was my 2 largest males that died and the smaller male and two females survived. Thanks for the advice. I know this strain of parvo hit hard and fast. Male was off food at 8pm and at 6am was huddled, shocky and had grey gums. My best bet he was bleeding internally. I put him on an i.v. He was dead by 8am. I hadn't heard about the misters before, I brought all the puppies into the house and kept them cool that way.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, parvo sucks. My vet is a reproduction vet so he wont treat any dogs for parvo. He just has too many breeders bringing litters into his clinic to risk any parvo dogs in there. 
However if people just get a booster for parvo it should be cool for them to attend your trial. Just let them know that they should get it done. What does it cost? $20?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Bleach is good for hard surfaces but forms inactive compounds on contact with soils/organic compounds - even if you use it on concrete you have to rinse away the surface dirt, soil, hair etc.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Parvo is very strange....like a tornado that rips through a trailer park and wipes out 99% of all structures, yet one trailer remains untouched among the rest of the rubble.
I had a Border Collie puppy several years ago that was 10 weeks old and got Parvo. He had already had his 1st and 2nd shots. Our neighbor on one side had a 8 month old Labrador mix that had never been vaccinated and he also got Parvo, while the neighbor on the other side had a 8 week old Rottie that had never recieved any shots and did not get sick at all. All three dogs were males and all three dogs played together every day.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Bleach is good for hard surfaces but forms inactive compounds on contact with soils/organic compounds - even if you use it on concrete you have to rinse away the surface dirt, soil, hair etc.


dang it lynn--i thought i might have had a bright idea there!!

but if it forms an inactive cpd on contact w/organic cpds, why does it remove soil fr clothing? i hate chem and will NOT try to figure it out, lol. or is that WHY it removes stains?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I just went through numerous sites and they all state the only way to kill parvo in soil is with a 30 to 1 solution of bleach.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

If anyone has a better idea for the ground (mostly d.g. decomposed granite) than the bleach spraying, please let me know. Maybe the specific parvocide (sp?) solutions on the market? I'm all for it, if they are more affective, but if they are not then I would rather stick with bleach as it would be more cost effective.

I know of one friend that used a torch to heat up everything after parvo. He had a smaller area to sterlize.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.petboarding.co.nz/resources/pdf/PetBoarding/sanitising_asure_quality.pdf
scroll down to the second page for the bit about organic soiling and bleach etc.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> http://www.petboarding.co.nz/resources/pdf/PetBoarding/sanitising_asure_quality.pdf
> scroll down to the second page for the bit about organic soiling and bleach etc.



Thanks for the link. It is talking about organics including soils that are made of organic material and feces. The composition of my soil is 80-90% sand (decomposed granite) so I think I'm ok spraying with bleach. If there is a better disinfecting product for sand let me know.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Interesting article. The only problem I have with it is that it's written by someone who is selling another product. 
Doesn't make it true or false but it sure makes me curious. :wink:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I found quite a other links that are actually a little more informative than that one later - and on non commercial sites. Also been told this by more than one vet. 
http://scholar.google.com/scholar?h..."Disinfection+101"+&um=1&ie=UTF-8&oi=scholarr
this pub was pretty informative


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for those Lynn. I use bleach pretty regularly on my kennel run (dirt for now). I'm guessing I need another approach now.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Everything breaks down. LOL Chlorine is a gas. I have no problem with using bleach on dirt, as everything else doesn't work for shit. You will find that they break down as well, but are not as good as bleach to begin with.

We had always used bleach and had good result with it, and then the boss fell for some sales pitch, she WAS cute.

We started having problems within a month of using it. We did a LOT of rescue, and not all of those dogs are in the best of condition. When we used bleach, it was not a problem, but the new improved 101:1 bullshit failed us, and boarding dogs were getting sick.

Went back to bleach and the stupidity stopped.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Well the new NARA Board reversed the decision of the former board and took the Championships from Extreme Ring Club. I'm not sure if it's a fear of parvo or what.. I feel bad for the local club that put so much of their time and $$ into it thus far. I sterilized the area by my house where the puppies were and even by the club house which is quite some distance away with 10 gallons of bleach in a sprayer so far. 

I think it was very safe for dogs to compete on the field as the puppies were not there. Nobody would of been at my house (where the pups were) as the property is 5 acres and parking and spectators would of been on the road easement. 

A dog won't catch parvo if a black cat crosses its path or if it walks under a ladder. ](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Got to love the bullshit politics of ringsport. LOL 

I think you would have been fine. Healthy adults don't just get parvo because it was somewhere in the area.


----------

